# 150 gallon set up



## holt79 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guys and gals I have a 150 gallon tank. I was wondering how many African cichlids could I have in this tank? My set up is fluval fx6 filter, rena dual pump aerator and 2 heaters to maintain temperature. 
I do have 2 plecos in there around 10 inchs long


----------



## holt79 (Nov 24, 2009)

picture of my tank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this tank 48" long x 24" wide x 30" tall? I'm assuming it's the same one you've posted about in the past.

What type of African cichlids do you like?


----------



## holt79 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes it is


----------



## holt79 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea I posted long time ago but filter died lost fish. So I asked again cause I dont see my last post and dont remember sorry.

And I like African cichlids


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the question is really, what kind of cichlids? Lake? Mbuna, Peacock/Haps, etc?

Are there any specific fishes you like? Colors, habitat, etc?

Size of fish you want will really dictate numbers of fish.


----------



## holt79 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well we are really looking for different colors like blues oranges yellows those type. Im guessing those are lake mbuna


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php
The link above leads to the cookie cutter tanks for 75G. Similar (not exact) footprint to yours. Some of the most colorful tanks I have seen are all male Peacock and Hap tanks. I don't usually do those kinds of tanks myself. I usually go for tanks with mbuna. I have had Yellow Labs, Yellow Tail Acei and Cobalt Blue Zebras do well together in the past. That gives yellow, blue and purple in the tank. There are so many possibilities you can do to get a very colorful tank.

I have found that to get some of the best advice here is to browse the Species Profiles for fish you like. Decide if you want to order online or find them in your local fish store. See what is available in your area. Then start from 1 or 2 species you like or want and tank mates can be suggested from there.

Mbunas normally need to be kept in harems and no less than 4-5 (sometimes 12+) individuals to be happy.

The plecos in your tank are a big limiter though. They produce a huge bioload. If you are not married to keeping them in the tank, I would rehome them. BN Plecos would do better for the tank health.


----------

